
Uber Office Had Separate Bathrooms for Drivers and ‘Employees’ - malloreon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjwwqw/uber-office-had-separate-bathrooms-for-drivers-and-employees
======
altShiftDev
This article is so dumb I'm not even sure where to start. Vice is an outrage
generator and they're working overtime on this one.

Seriously, who cares? How many people even knew there was a physical building
for über drivers to go into before this was posted? My initial reaction was,
"they have a bathroom???" not "omg they segregate them!".

This story shouldn't exist and it certainly shouldn't be on HN.

------
alexfromapex
This is a standard practice for many companies

